# Australia's gigantic new warship



## bianco (Apr 10, 2014)

Impressive pictures of the NUSHIP Canberra, Australia?s massive new warship | News.com.au

_*Impressive pictures of the NUSHIP Canberra, Australia&#8217;s massive new warship *_

#####

I got all excited when I first saw this story, expecting to see an actual warship...warship armed to the teeth with the latest air and sea defence systems, the best fighter-bombers, big guns, launchers for missiles with nuke warheads, etc...a la the 'USS Missouri' shown in the movie Under Siege...
...not just a big troop carrier/cargo ship.


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2014)

This should help show its size:







Here;s one of ours:


----------



## PredFan (Apr 10, 2014)

Ever seen an Enterprise Class US Aircraft Carrier?


----------



## NLT (Apr 10, 2014)

Exactly pred.


----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Ever seen an Enterprise Class US Aircraft Carrier?



Oh yeah. Certain I posted this before but once saw one leave San Francisco while the USN New Jersey entered. The big flat top totally hid the battleship like it was a puny destroyer.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess size is relative in this case.
  Enterprise 1,123 ft
  Canberre 754 ft.


----------



## bianco (Apr 10, 2014)

NLT said:


> Exactly pred.



That is what I expected to see...but alas it's nothing like that.
It's basically a troop carrying cargo ship.

Very disappointing.


----------



## bianco (Apr 10, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/41311545@N05/3997356071/ 

_*Aug. 1964: spectators gather for USS ENTERPRISE, first nuclear carrier to visit Sydney *

Around 200 spectator craft followed 'The Big E,' down the Harbour, and an estimated 100,000 lined the shores. She received almost 10.000 visitors.

A number of USN super carriers have now visited Australia transiting from the Persian Gulf, but USS ENTERPRISE's 1964 visit had a special aura, being the first time these huge ships were seen 'Down Under.'

The 73,858-92,325 tons full load carrier remains the longest [1,123ft -342m] but not the largest built, later being exceeded in tonnage by the ten ships of the Nimitz Class. The Nimitz Class carriers are 101,000 long tons full load, and 1092' or 332.8m in length._

#####

I was one of the 10,000 visitors.
I climbed all over it...where we were allowed to go...massive it surely was.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 12, 2014)

I s Australia getting ready to intimidate IOR countries? What is the deal here? Why does a country like Australia with no global footprint need warships? This money could have been wisely spent on uplifting the lives of native Australians who are still waiting for justice and fairness from white Aussies.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> I s Australia getting ready to intimidate IOR countries? What is the deal here? Why does a country like Australia with no global footprint need warships? This money could have been wisely spent on uplifting the lives of native Australians who are still waiting for justice and fairness from white Aussies.


Seriously?! You don't think Oz is a regional power and sea-faring nation with interests well-served with naval power? China, India and Indonesia loom as potential strategic threats with booming populations and south east Asia is not the most stable of regions. Additionally, the OPs ship is also designed for rescue and disaster operations.


----------



## bianco (Apr 12, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I s Australia getting ready to intimidate IOR countries? What is the deal here? Why does a country like Australia with no global footprint need warships? This money could have been wisely spent on uplifting the lives of native Australians who are still waiting for justice and fairness from white Aussies.
> ...



Indeed, humanitarian missions...like rushing to assist Indonesia after tsunamis and earthquakes, for example....giving the lives of nine of Australia's finest military doctors etc in the process.
Indonesia, ever thankful for this assistance, then sentenced young Aussies to death...never to be alive again...for drug smuggling...two are still on death row, their final appeals having failed.
Personally, I wouldn't bother next time, just let Indonesia deal with it all themselves.
Just help the Pacific Islands, and send money to the poor Asian nations in their time of disaster...the Philippines for example.
Ignoring Indonesia.

Thing is, at present, Australia's Navy/Military is nowhere near a fighting force and is basically a 'joke', ...not the personnel, they're brave to the max.
Australia needs nuclear weapons for self defence...*"attack us and we'll baaash ya". *

At present it's ..."attack us and we'll ask you nicely to desist".

Indonesia, which almost touches Australia on the map, is bristling with military/naval/air force might...twice as large as Australia's military/naval/air force.


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 12, 2014)

Y'all going to use this one to sink friendlies like the Melbourne did?


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 12, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> I s Australia getting ready to intimidate IOR countries? What is the deal here? Why does a country like Australia with no global footprint need warships? This money could have been wisely spent on uplifting the lives of native Australians who are still waiting for justice and fairness from white Aussies.



Indofred might convince the Indonesian government to invade Darwin. It's a possibility.


----------



## bianco (Apr 12, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Y'all going to use this one to sink friendlies like the Melbourne did?



Hopefully not.
All it takes though is some of the crew not paying attention.


----------



## bianco (Apr 12, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I s Australia getting ready to intimidate IOR countries? What is the deal here? Why does a country like Australia with no global footprint need warships? This money could have been wisely spent on uplifting the lives of native Australians who are still waiting for justice and fairness from white Aussies.
> ...



It is.
Anything is possible.

Australia gives Indonesia billions in aid every few years, it obviously buys military weapons with it, while Australia makes do with a second rate military...[not the personnel, they're brave to the max...and treated poorly in many cases].
It's totally ridiculous.


----------



## Detector (Apr 22, 2014)

I guess the Australian navy has shown how effective they are despite the fact that their vessels are relatively small (they have scared off the people smugglers). Besides what good would a big ship do if the Chinese decided to invade? Not much I&#8217;m afraid.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 22, 2014)

Detector said:


> I guess the Australian navy has shown how effective they are despite the fact that their vessels are relatively small (they have scared off the people smugglers). Besides what good would a big ship do if the Chinese decided to invade? Not much Im afraid.


China could not invade with their current navy. Aircraft carriers are designed to project power and are of negligible use in protecting from mainland invasion. Why would you need carriers when you've got unsinkable airstrips?


----------



## Detector (Apr 22, 2014)

> China could not invade with their current navy. Aircraft carriers are designed to project power and are of negligible use in protecting from mainland invasion. Why would you need carriers when you've got unsinkable airstrips?



No, that is true, but things can change in the future.


----------



## bianco (Apr 22, 2014)

Detector said:


> I guess the Australian navy has shown how effective they are despite the fact that their vessels are relatively small (they have scared off the people smugglers). Besides what good would a big ship do if the Chinese decided to invade? Not much I&#8217;m afraid.



Exactly.

That's why it would be much better for Australia to get nuke warhead ICBMs and bury them in the outback, they rising from the earth and firing ...like the ones in the USA I saw on tv.

Australia should also have 15 million strong armed and trained militia.


----------

